# GRF to pay to register Senior CERF's (8+ yrs)



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice. I'll send my voucher in when I have Zoom's eyes done this year, and then write a check to the Golden Retriever Foundation.  (My charity of choice.)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bump!

A very good idea, Laura.


----------

